# Why did Arwen have to die?



## alphamale (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi, if this has already been asked, than I apologize, I'm relatively new to tolkien's works. Ok so, here's my question:

After Aragorn dies, Legolas builds a ship and sails to the grey havens with Gimli. Arwen seems to imply that the only reason why she can't sail to the west is because Celeborn and the others have already gone and there are no more ships to take her there. Couldn't she have waited a while and sailed together with Legolas and Gimli?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 19, 2006)

alphamale said:


> Hi, if this has already been asked, than I apologize, I'm relatively new to tolkien's works. Ok so, here's my question:
> 
> After Aragorn dies, Legolas builds a ship and sails to the grey havens with Gimli. Arwen seems to imply that the only reason why she can't sail to the west is because Celeborn and the others have already gone and there are no more ships to take her there. Couldn't she have waited a while and sailed together with Legolas and Gimli?



She had "mannish" as well as elvish genes. She had the choice either to live with Aragorn and give up her elvish immortality or sail over Sea and be immortal. She chose to stay with Aragorn, knowing full well what awaited her.

Barley


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't have my texts near to hand to quote from, but the Half-Elven were allowed to choose either mortality or immortality _once_. After making their choice they were 'stuck' with it. The children of Elrond enjoyed the immortality of their father (regardless of their choice) until he left Middle-Earth. The only ship that could have born Arwen to Valinor was the one her father was on, and her presence there would indicate her choice to be an Elf.

Arwen chose mortality and marriage to Aragorn, thus she no longer had any Elven right or ability to reach Valinor.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry, but I asked this somewhere else. I called the thread Elrond's Selfishness or something like that, and I asked that question. Search for it, and you'll find your answer.
Actually, I'm kind enough to provide a link: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18375


----------



## alphamale (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok thanx. I was just too lazy to do a search lol. I just thought that maybe Arwen could "cheat a little", and sail to the west on Legolas' ship.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 19, 2006)

No problem. It didn't take too long.


----------

